# looking for a good 9 foot 8-n-bait



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

All my heavers are 12-13 footers and too long for a couple places I fish. So I'm looking to build one or two 9(maybe even a 10) foot 8-n baits. What are some good options in this size? I like WRIs and AFAW (will probably like the CCP too once I get one) and figure cutting one down that much would really change the action. Or could I just build on the tip sections of one of these that has a 60/40 split? That would give me a 9 footer. Think the butt of the tip section would be good enough to build on?


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*heavier*

I think you are going to have a tough time coming up a 9' . 10' yes rainshadow sur1266 cut 6" gets you to 10', might be able to cut a little more off the butt. I have cut 6" off. I might have one of the older 70-30 split rainshadow at shop, have to check. or if you can find something old and experiment with.
Barry


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Red drum has some Lami's that are to those exact specifications. Give them a call or ask them if your in the shop...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

all star or rainshadow 1209 would be perfect for you...10' 8n bait blank..ive got a 1209 all star...id be cautious cutting a 1266 or similar "spanish" rod down to handle 8nbait..just cuzz its stiff doesnt make it strong


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

1209 or 1208 would make a good 10' heaver thats what they were made for. If you need a 9' cut a foot off the butt.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

SW1089 by American Tackle is rated to 8 oz. and is 9'...i own their Viper series AV1089 and its good to 6 oz plus bait...blanks are relatively inexpensive, made in the USA, and have good warranties... Their ATX series AXSU100H-2 blank cut 6" from tip and 6" from butt, would probably be a good Stand-in and the blank only weighs 7.2oz.

personally though, I like 8' for stumpin'...good cobe-sized 8nBiat rod...building a _*REALLY*_ cheap GATOR rod by mudhole right now....i'll let you know how it turns out...


----------

